# PE Mechanical Books for Sale



## mechie_aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have the following books for sale. They are in brand new condition without ANY mark-ups

1) NCEES PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book

2) Six-Minute Solutions For Mechanical PE Exam Thermal And Fluids Systems Problems

My asking price for both the books is $83 including shipping.

Please let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## papuanomad (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, I am interested in these books. Taking the exam in October.. Are these the latest and greatest (since format changed) - mainly i'm wondering on the ncees book!

If so..I would offer you 75 for both.. Let me know if you are interested in selling these at this price. Thanks!



mechie_aggie said:


> Hi,
> I have the following books for sale. They are in brand new condition without ANY mark-ups
> 
> 1) NCEES PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book
> ...


----------



## bph (Jul 21, 2009)

papuanomad said:


> Hey, I am interested in these books. Taking the exam in October.. Are these the latest and greatest (since format changed) - mainly i'm wondering on the ncees book! If so..I would offer you 75 for both.. Let me know if you are interested in selling these at this price. Thanks!


I also have lots of books for sale, make me a fair offer on any and they are yours.

1. NCEES practice exam (old version), bought new, used once.

2. NCEES practice exam (new version), bought new, used once.

3. Six Minute solutions ME machine design, bought new, used once. (has both afternoon and morning section for those not taking MD depth still good).

4. Six Minute solutions ME fluids, bought new, used once (has both afternoon and morning section for those not taking fluids depth still good).

5. Six Minute solutions ME HVAC, bought new, used once, (has both afternoon and morning section for those not taking HVAC depth still good).

6. MERM practice problems for 12th eddition

7. Consolidated gas tables.

8. HP 33 equations manual for the PE exam.

9. Standard Handbook of Machine design; by shingley and mischke, 9th ed. bought new, good condition.

10. Shingley's Mechanical engineering design, I think the 4th ed.


----------



## Bo H (Jul 22, 2009)

bph said:


> I also have lots of books for sale, make me a fair offer on any and they are yours.
> 1. NCEES practice exam (old version), bought new, used once.
> 
> 2. NCEES practice exam (new version), bought new, used once.
> ...


I am interested in the NCEES practice exam (old version), will you take 20 bucks for it and 5 bucks twords shipping? give me a call 772 528 0076 or email me at [email protected] i am in Florida. thank you Bo H


----------



## Bo H (Jul 22, 2009)

bph said:


> I also have lots of books for sale, make me a fair offer on any and they are yours.
> 1. NCEES practice exam (old version), bought new, used once.
> 
> 2. NCEES practice exam (new version), bought new, used once.
> ...


I am also interested in the Six Minute solutions ME fluids, Six Minute solutions ME HVAC as well as the NCEES practice exam (old version). will you take 50 bucks for all three? call Bo H 772 528 0076 email [email protected]


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm interested in 9 and 10!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 22, 2009)

PM sent to you bph!


----------



## Aung (Jul 26, 2009)

bph said:


> I also have lots of books for sale, make me a fair offer on any and they are yours.
> 1. NCEES practice exam (old version), bought new, used once.
> 
> 2. NCEES practice exam (new version), bought new, used once.
> ...


Hi,

I want #1, 2 and 6. Is old version NCEES book before 1995? if it is before 1995, i don't want #1. here are my offers,

#1 =$20

#2 =$20

#6 =$25

Plus $10 for priority shipping.

My email is [email protected] I have already ordered#6 from amazon, so prompt/quick response will be really appreciated as i need to cancel amazon order.

Thanks.


----------



## Bo H (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anybody have an OLD edition NCEES sample question book for sale? I replied to the post with the 10 books for sale, but have not heard anything. Also, if you’re selling something, it is probably a good idea to include your contact info in your post. I would not expect to meet many of those "engineerafiles" that we hear so much about...preying on the week minded and taking our milk money and calculators. If I do, it's OK because I type with condoms on my fingers! Anyway, email or call me if you gotst!

Bo 772 528-0076 or [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 28, 2009)

He never replied back to me either. You may want to post oyour needs in a new thread in the yard sale forum.


----------

